Ask HN: Your favorite JavaScript books? - Kaladin
======
ignorantguy
for sure, You Don't Know JS by Kyle. Here's the link
[https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-JS](https://github.com/getify/You-
Dont-Know-JS)

